# I FINALLY GOT MY DOG!



## Gasifier (Jun 25, 2012)

I mean, my dogs! I started by adopting the male on the left. Then learned that the female on the right was the last one of the litter. Well, I couldn't leave her by herself now could I!  Both of them rescued before they went to a shelter and I adopted them.


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww, they make a cute couple. Nice looking dogs. I bet they will be best buddies for life.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 25, 2012)

Way cute puppies..... Sure to be great companions! !


----------



## Dix (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome!

Enjoy them !

Adorable !


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 25, 2012)

I love labs!  Those are going to be two great dogs, do doubt about it.

-SF


----------



## Gary_602z (Jun 25, 2012)

Stock up on tennis balls!
Great job on the rescue.

Gary


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL. I find them in my yard occasionally. Guess whose next door neighbor has a lab.


----------



## rottiman (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome, enjoy them.  @ that age, the 2 of them = "wrecking crew"  LOL  Glad they were able to stay together.


----------



## blades (Jun 26, 2012)

Avatar of my 2 English springer's at 1 year old. Sisters, just could not split them up. 2 completely different personalities. Bell is looking at Camera, Sky is the others name.Sky is my play girl, always has to be busy. Bell is my introvert.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 26, 2012)

Let the chaos begin...Love the pups & kudos to you on the rescue!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh man- you have some trouble on your hands. I can see you alternating between frustrated and laughing your butt off all day.

Good job rescuing- it makes a big difference!!


----------



## ironpony (Jun 26, 2012)

have fun with them, we have two rescues also


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 26, 2012)

Chaos has begun! Lots of fun watching them run, chase, wrestle, and wipe each other out when running and wrestling.   Frustration, not yet. I am sure there will be some. *But. Crate training is great!* They said the mother was a lab mixed with a golden retriever. They have no idea who the father is, but thought there might be some shepherd in there somewhere. Who knows. You can see the longer face in the Chocolate male, a little more of the Golden look. The Black female has the shorter face, a little more of the Labrador look. They are doing great. We just got them last Friday. Being with each other means no whining from seperation anxiety, etc. They are sleeping great at night!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 26, 2012)

hide the slippers!


----------



## btuser (Jun 26, 2012)

I hate my dogs.  They steal the attention of my sweetie. 

I can't compete with that level of cuteness.


----------



## woodchip (Jun 26, 2012)

I like looking at wood, I love looking at cute pictures of animals.

And those dogs are really cute!!


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 26, 2012)

When they grow up a bit more, watch your woodpile.  They'll start grabbing splits and dragging them around the yard!

-SF


----------



## Jags (Jun 26, 2012)

Make sure you have adequate "chewy" dog things, everywhere.  If you don't give them something to chew on, they will find it themselves.

Great rescue job.


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 26, 2012)

The male is already taking all kinds of sticks off of the bon fire pile. The little sh!T.You are correct about the chewy dog things. Been there before, learned that lesson years ago!


----------



## mecreature (Jun 26, 2012)

very cool. Good job on the rescue.


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 26, 2012)

I really wrote Bon fire the first time, not Bomb fire! Those would not be very enjoyable. No need to be spilling beer. You see. We *were* right. You have to be able to edit things!


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 26, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> hide the slippers!


 
and the couch, chairs, garbage cans and many more things.....  and enjoy those pups.


----------



## davmor (Jun 27, 2012)

Good job on the rescue. Let the fun begin. Labs are such great dogs. We have two running around our house. Crate training is good a way to keep the sanity in the house. Good luck.


----------



## Robert Bryant (Jun 27, 2012)

We had a couple of labs when I was a kid. Fell in love with the breed from a young age. They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 27, 2012)

They are doing great guys. Thanks for all the comments and encouragement. Like I just said to another Hearth.com member. So much too chew on, so little time.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 27, 2012)

Ya, it's a good thing their teeth are so dull at that age (snicker snicker)


----------



## muncybob (Jun 27, 2012)

Never a dull moment now! They are bound to be your new best friends.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 27, 2012)

Start training them now.  Get a sled and a harness and they can be your wood haulers!

Hey fellow WG owner how the heck have you been?!
I see pretty busy with all those posts. Last I saw you, you had about 400 or so.


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 27, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Start training them now. Get a sled and a harness and they can be your wood haulers!
> 
> Hey fellow WG owner how the heck have you been?!
> I see pretty busy with all those posts. Last I saw you, you had about 400 or so.


 
 Not a bad idea with the sled thing. Maybe a small cart "wood" be better though. I have been well. Thanks for asking. Actually Mike I have not been around Hearth.com much at all lately. Been very busy elsewhere. Yardwork, kids, running, etc. Just found some time to get back on this place and start reading up. I have a lot of catching up to do. But little time to do it. I run a half marathon each fall and this year I am behind on my training. So I have some serious catching up to do. Middle of September comes quickly. I have been over 1000 post for quite a while. Half of them don't mean a whole lot,  but I have fun talking with all you guys and gals on here. This is a great place. All right, no coments from the peanut gallery about my post. Especially you mods!  Mike. Have you got all that wood split you keep getting for free?  You lucky, lucky man.


----------



## Dix (Jun 27, 2012)

New pups are always a worthy post (s)


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jul 7, 2012)

i've got two "death row" dogs from the local shelters. Had them both about 10 years now. Got the first, then the second to keep the first company. They love to ride with me in the diesel 2500. they come running every time i fire it up and are all excited. one isn't as agile as he used to be and can't make the jump up into the cab anymore but with a little help, he sits at shotgun. wouldn't trade them for anything. like dogs better than most people....so my wife says. i think i like her better but ssshhhh, don't let her know. you'll have a lifetime of memories with those two. enjoy!

cass


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 7, 2012)

tcassavaugh said:


> i've got two "death row" dogs from the local shelters. Had them both about 10 years now. Got the first, then the second to keep the first company. They love to ride with me in the diesel 2500. they come running every time i fire it up and are all excited. one isn't as agile as he used to be and can't make the jump up into the cab anymore but with a little help, he sits at shotgun. wouldn't trade them for anything. like dogs better than most people....so my wife says. i think i like her better but ssshhhh, don't let her know. you'll have a lifetime of memories with those two. enjoy!
> 
> cass


 
I would love to ride around in a diesel 2500 also!


----------



## charly (Jul 7, 2012)

Pick them up some raw marrow bones. Raw bones won't splinter. My dogs always look forward to them. Keeps their teeth clean and they won't chew on your valuables. You'll notice after they eat , they will always seek out their bones , it's like a natural thing for them. Nice dogs. Dogs are pack animals so it's always nice to have 2 or more. Besides it saves you a lot of playing time with the dogs. They'll take care of that.


----------



## Gasifier (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. I will get them some of those bones the next time I am at the grocery store. This was after a tough wrestling match. Everytime I see these dogs laying around on my porch, after they just had the time of their lives running around like a couple of numbskulls, I realize who has the life of Riley.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 8, 2012)

They don't call it a dogs life for nothing.


----------



## charly (Jul 8, 2012)

That's great you allowed such a nice bond to take place. You can see that for yourself in the first pic. Has to make you feel great! And your dogs are happy campers. All good karma! They will bring you joy beyond words.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 9, 2012)

Cute puppies.


----------

